# Proxyserver mit WLan-Karte! Geht Das?



## Yoschy (26. März 2004)

Hilfe 
Hallo,  Ich versuche hier schon seit einiger zeit mein Netzwerk mit einer Wlan auszubauen. Ich kann die PC auch alle an Pingen über dir Wlan Karten, komme aber aus irgendein grund nicht ins Internet. Ich habe hier ein ProxyServer SuSE 9.0, wo jeder PC  der an den Hub dran ist ins Internet kommt, nur nicht der Laptop mit WINDOOF XP Kann mir einer Helfen und sagen was ich noch Installieren muss oder noch Configurieren? 
Danke an alle dir mir Helfen! 
Bye


----------



## gothic ghost (26. März 2004)

*Proxy ?*

hi,
ProxyServer SuSE 9.0, ?
meinst du vielleicht Suse ist als *Router ?* eingesetzt,
dann mußt du die IP der SUSE bei Billi als Gateway, DHCP + DNS 
Server  eintragen.

Oder mehr und klare Infos mitteilen.


----------



## Yoschy (26. März 2004)

*Ja als Router*

Ja, so meine ich das, aber es geht bis jetzt immer noch nicht. :-(
Ich habe in mein Server ein Wlan-Karte, die wird auch voll erkannt, ich kann auch vom Winoof drauf zu greifen, nur ich komme nicht ins Internet über Wlan
Ich glaube das da ein Problem mit der Config in Linux ist, ich muss da zu sagen das ich nooch sehr Neu bin auf den Gebit Linux... oder muss ich da erst etwas Starten...?
danke an alle dir mir Helfen


----------

